# Question about oil change on my new Passat 3.6



## dapplewhite (Jul 1, 2014)

I just bought a used 2013 Passat Sel premium 3.6. I'm a new vw owner and have some question about a DIY oil change. Do I need a oil extractor, or do I need to take the cover from under the car every time? Also is their a easy way to change oil filter? It looks to be a tight hole... I didn't get a owners manual yet so I need to know what weight oil to use. I've searched the web over and haven't found d anything related to this engine as gas as maintenance.


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

dapplewhite said:


> I just bought a used 2013 Passat Sel premium 3.6. I'm a new vw owner and have some question about a DIY oil change. Do I need a oil extractor, or do I need to take the cover from under the car every time? Also is their a easy way to change oil filter? It looks to be a tight hole... I didn't get a owners manual yet so I need to know what weight oil to use. I've searched the web over and haven't found d anything related to this engine as gas as maintenance.


You can use an oil extractor but your still going to have to remove the cover to have access to the oil filter housing/filter. Make sure your careful when removing the filter housing because it has a rubber o-ring secured to it. I personally change my oil every 5k with Castrol Syntec Edge 5W-30, although 5W-40 is fine too. If you decide to use any other brand of oil just make sure its VW 502 00 certified. 

As far as the filter goes I wouldn't use anything else but OEM. I usually order it from 1stvwparts.com but there are other OEM VW part suppliers around the web and forum you can use. You can always go get one at a local VW dealer as well. You get a new rubber o-ring with the new filter so make sure its included.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a earlier B6 Passat but the procedure is pretty much the same. The VR6 filters dont come like other cars, they are a paper element that is not contained in a metal casing. And like the post above, I go with OEM which include new o rings. 

I drop the skidplate, drain oil, and then unbolt the filter casing drain plug. After everything has drained I unthread the filter casing using a special socket:

SOCKET LINK

Put everything back together and fill her up. I also use Castrol Syntec 5w-40. Typically every 5-6k. When you are finished, youll have to reset your service light.


----------



## TomSSRT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oil change*

165,000 miles. Been using 5w-40 for the last 60-70k miles. One thing about this engine is it does not use oil between changes. Dealer provided. I've been using dealer ever since this other place lost a cover screw. It's a PIA to go behind the oil changers. I have changed oil in the past, but have given up. Just not in the mood to roll around on the floor and all of the other details, disposal, etc.


----------

